# Reptology terrariums made by Penn Plax



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

I was wanting to see what everyones thought on these terrariums are, Ive seen them online and my local petstore has started carrying them. Are they worth the money? Better or worse then Zoomed? Good features? bad?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/63603-penn-plax-reptology-vivarium.html

Most people, myself included, are not too thrilled by the looks of them.


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

I have seen them at a few shows and they are trash. If you want an off-the-shelf terrarium you are better of buying a Zoo Med or Exo Terra.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I agree with Tony.I think they are a bit more expensive also.

Lou


----------

